# hoods



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone seen the rks sport hoods? any comments? I think I like it better than the banshee http://www.rksport.com/product/p_09011100/view_detail


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

they also have a cool body kit that looks mean as hell


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

I think this is a cool hood at this site
http://www.mpd-inc.net/GTO.htm


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

pretty close they both look great,,price diff? notice the rearward facing gauge scoop?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

The one from MPD has an option to add a functional intake.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

everybody keeps saying that the "ram air" does nothing at least not worth the money to power ratio? :willy:


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Probably doesn't add much in the way of power, but at least it's more than a bug and dirt collector for the engine compartment. :lol:


----------



## USARMYTTT (Dec 26, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> Has anyone seen the rks sport hoods? any comments? I think I like it better than the banshee http://www.rksport.com/product/p_09011100/view_detail


What is that "hump" right in front of the driver window????


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

It looks pretty good. :cool


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

i, personally am waiting on an SS style hood for the goat. I saw an 05 gto in person at the auto show last weekend, i'm not too impressed, however the ford GT made me pitch a tent in my drawers, that and the new lightning. the lightning had duel exhaust exits just past the doors on both sides, it was tight. I also would be interest in some sort of exhaust kit for the gto that has side exits, kinda like the mustang roush's....


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

watched the Australian V8 supercar race today,,(Holden Took first followed by a ****load of Ford MUstangs),,The Holdens had a cool side exhuast on the driver side just behind the door, amd also a cool looking aero package :cool


----------



## redgtosamurai (Aug 3, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> i, personally am waiting on an SS style hood for the goat. I saw an 05 gto in person at the auto show last weekend, i'm not too impressed, however the ford GT made me pitch a tent in my drawers, that and the new lightning. the lightning had duel exhaust exits just past the doors on both sides, it was tight. I also would be interest in some sort of exhaust kit for the gto that has side exits, kinda like the mustang roush's....


You might consider what AED has. :seeya:


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea im goin w the rks hood the 05 hood is gonna get so played out....This one a diff look dats y i like it


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

If you don't like what is on the market, you can always make your own.


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> If you don't like what is on the market, you can always make your own.



whoa... that's tight


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

here is a fully functional RAM AIR hood 


http://www.aedcentral.com/photopost/index.pl?photo=7662

arty: 

check it out 

there now taking orders


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

I like my Banshee, can't be mistaken for an '05 hood


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

awesome to see new hoods slowly coming out. I like the rks hood for 595 over the more expensive Banshee but I would sport either one on my goat.

Competition is great, so since they all look better than stock it comes down to price now and I glad I waited. Being broke helped the wait lol. :willy:


----------

